# Puppy will not go potty outside when raining. Any help??



## clokwise (Nov 11, 2011)

15 week old puppy refuses to go potty outside when its raining. I have put down puppy pads and tried to coach him onto those but all he does it try and chew them up. I take him out and he immediately darts for the door and just waits by the door. If i let him in he will dart off and immediately go potty in the house. I have not got him completely housebroken yet anyway, obviously.

Am i wrong to keep him in his crate? I keep taking him out every 20-30 minutes but he always just darts for the door so i bring him back in and give him some time then try again. 

Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

Do you have an umbrella? Is he small enough to just carry out to the potty area? I would carry him out and keep his leash short enough to keep him there until he pees. I can't say that I blame him because I hate taking Lola out when its raining.


----------



## clokwise (Nov 11, 2011)

i have tried the leash but he just tugs and tries to run around and "trick" me into running back to the door. I feel bad just leaving him in his crate because we haven't crate trained him for potty purposes. He loves his crate otherwise. He just looks like he knows he is doing something wrong or that something isn't right. But i don't know what else to do other than just let him potty in the house and ruin my carpets, which i don't want to do


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I have neverv really liked using crates for potty training. I use crates for confining pups when I can't closely supervise. But I prefer to just keep a puppy in my sight, out in the living area, and closely supervise. That way, when they show signs of needing to go, I can rush them out.

As for the rain, the umbrella is a good idea. Otherwise, when you know the puppy should have to go, take them out. Give them 5 minutes to go potty. If they don't, bring them in, wait 5 minutes inside (but watch his every move) abnd then go back out and try again. Basically alternate 5 min inside and 5 min outside, waiting him out.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Aidan has a waterproof coat he wears on rainy or snowy days.


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok first, just throw out the puppy pads, like I always say, listen to the dog, he knows what he's talkin bout.

"... tries to run around and "trick" me into running back to the door. "

So what? Does he succeed in tricking you? Wait him out. When he realizes that you mean business, he'll get down to business.

Answer to your specific question is no, it's not wrong to keep him in the crate. That's where a pre-housebroken dog belongs when he's inside, unless someone has eyes on him.


----------



## trashisart (Oct 18, 2011)

My pup is the same way in the rain. I ended up tying a tarp the last Couple rainstorms we had overhead to the "awning" thing attached to roof and putting a rope around awning and hanging two large tarps (like how you would put a shower curtain on pole) so he had concrete area which he would actually go on instead of crying by door giving me the "but mom it's raining" look. Then i eventually got annoyed with having to do that and take it down after rainstorms and ended up borrowing a friends beach pop up tent thing that has tarp on all four sides like a little room and that worked out a lot better and was much easier. if I find a good one that's affordable I'll probably get it I don't know yet. Anyways just what I do, I think I made it more complicated at first than I needed it to be ha but oh well.


----------



## jessicass (Nov 10, 2011)

RoughCollie said:


> Aidan has a waterproof coat he wears on rainy or snowy days.


yeah,a waterproof coat and an umbrella is necessary for him when it is rainning.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

You can get waterproof Dog blankets (look like horse blankets) at Dover Saddlery online. If you can take him to a spot he likes to pee on in good weather, he should still go there. Many dogs will not willingly go out back in the rain, so you'll need to take him on a leash.
Giving him a belly rub before you go can stimulate him to pee, as will playing vigorously with him before taking him out.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

You can also try some desensitizing to the rain. Give treats when you're both out in the rain make it a positive association. Caeda HATED the rain for a while, but we had a couple straight weeks of rain when she was about 5 months old so I pushed the issue a little. I did however take her to the spruce trees so she could do her business under the branches without the rain, but got her used to the idea of the rain a bit. She's still not thrilled about it but it isn't a fight like it used to be to get her to step off the porch and out into the rain (although she refuses to get wet if I don't come with her lol). I don't mind the idea of rain gear, shelter, umbrellas etc, but I didn't want to coddle her right off the bat when it came to rain either, I did this in conjunction with teaching her that thunder isn't something to be scared of. Its worth trying a couple of "rain training" sessions, just make sure that your pup isn't too scared.


----------

